# Welcome Reagan and Jackson! Presidents Day babies. :)1



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Momma Nacho gave birth to two kids today.

Boy born first, followed by a girl. Easy quick labor, fast kidding, healthy kids and healthy Mom.

Mom is a feral. Father is a mini Saanen.










The girl "Reagan"


















The boy "Jackson"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Eeeekkkkkkk :clap: so adorable  Bet you've been hugging them since they hit the ground , lol.. I know i would be


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

So cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Ohhh! They are so cute, Dayna  Congratulations


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're precious, I love the dark nose! Congrats


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to ask. You say feral and Iv seen other people talk about their feral goats. By feral you you mean once wild and you caught them or you bought them from someone who caught them? Just wondering how you go about getting one lol beautiful babies!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

In Hawaii where I live we have thousands of feral goats. They are the descendants of once tame goats. This gal was born feral and captured as an adult. I purchased her and am her second or third home. She is smarter than my domestics, as are her kids. It's a very different line of goats which is why I keep them. They are difficult keepers though due to their smart and wild nature.


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

They're beautiful! Thank God no problems too!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Cute! Cute! :flag: 

Are the feral goats hardier?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Dayna said:


> In Hawaii where I live we have thousands of feral goats. They are the descendants of once tame goats. This gal was born feral and captured as an adult. I purchased her and am her second or third home. She is smarter than my domestics, as are her kids. It's a very different line of goats which is why I keep them. They are difficult keepers though due to their smart and wild nature.


That's really cool. I don't think we have feral goats in Michigan lol I want to see one in person now. Are they good at escaping?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

So glad to hear that this went smoothly, after your recent run of troubles. Great baby names, not speaking politically, more egotistically! ;-)


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

DappledBoers said:


> That's really cool. I don't think we have feral goats in Michigan lol I want to see one in person now. Are they good at escaping?


VERY good at escaping! They come in a variety of sizes and colors. So far Momma Nacho is the only one I've seen with this particular horn variation. Her spiral horns are just amazing. Her daughter, Annabelly Jelly, also has different horns, they point up and forward. I can't wait to see how those grow!



glndg said:


> Cute! Cute! :flag:
> 
> Are the feral goats hardier?


They tend to have less problems with parasites, though selective breeding (the ones that get bad anemia die and do not reproduce). But on other things maybe less hardy. I've had a heck of a time with Momma Nachos hooves. They are finally healthy. When she came to me one had rotted all the way off and was just starting to regrow. It's been a battle getting her hooves good and even involved the use of a cow vaccine.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> So glad to hear that this went smoothly, after your recent run of troubles. Great baby names, not speaking politically, more egotistically! ;-)


Is that your name? 

And the recent run of troubles is due to me taking in animals with my heart not with my brain. The ones that are in my care and have been for a while now and all healthy and doing really well! I've taken great care of my pregnant does, that I bred, and so far everyone is progressing nicely and I expect no problem kids from any deficiencies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Dayna, they are just precious!!! Congrats! And way to go Mama Nacho! I absolutely love their white coloring and adorable faces, but those ears! ♥♥♥


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations and I love the names! Last year I had Presidents' Day triplets--Ronald, George and Barbara.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're gorgeous. Congratulations, Dayna!


----------

